# Keemstar reacting to Furries



## Very Hairy Larry (Jul 3, 2016)

I just thought this was pretty hilarious...


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 3, 2016)

Well, they don't call him "Killer Memestar" for nothin'.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jul 3, 2016)

I laughed my ass off at the end of the second vid


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 3, 2016)

man that guy really hates furries!


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 3, 2016)

Dude I saw that same vid, it was too damn funny


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 3, 2016)

"furry cringe completion part 1"

"COMPLETION"

The first thing you do when making a video of people who you think are stupid, is not being stupid.


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 3, 2016)

What he said at 8:10 on the first vid...lolololol


----------



## Julen (Jul 3, 2016)

Keemstar in a nutshell






I have no words


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jul 3, 2016)

Julen said:


> Keemstar in a nutshell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 3, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


Byoutiful


----------



## Julen (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jul 3, 2016)

@4:10 on the second vid, still laughing


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 3, 2016)

Keemstars butthurt gave me a boner. :v


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jul 3, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Keemstars butthurt gave me a boner. :v


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 3, 2016)

My thoughts exactly. Shits funny as, though...


----------



## Athos Greenwoof (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm really hoping he does get right into the noose one day


----------



## ThatOneDutchDude (Jul 4, 2016)

All hail the mighty Memestar.


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 4, 2016)

I think Keemstar got himself embarrassed and shat upon more often than the whole furry fandom lately, so it's sorta a "pot kettle black" situation.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh lord not this guy again xD In all honesty, i don't think we should care, given the pure shit that Grade, Leafy and other YouTubers have exposed him for, we cannot take this guy seriously, so i hope people will start to get the message that this guy has the credibility level of the gnome he is. I will refer to the keemstar cycle  Starts shit with some thing --> tells fans to hate after they defend themselves --> Twitter/Youtube drama --> Apology.


----------



## Awf (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 4, 2016)

Pyros response:


----------



## Rust (Jul 4, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Pyros response:


Wait, so his he a furry or not?  He got a furry character at the end, but that doesn't really mean anything.

I am on Pyro's side, not just because this Keemstar hates furries, just because it is so clear this guy is lying.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 4, 2016)

Rust said:


> Wait, so his he a furry or not?  He got a furry character at the end, but that doesn't really mean anything.
> 
> I am on Pyro's side, not just because this Keemstar hates furries, just because it is so clear this guy is lying.



That's what I'd like to know. Pyro has shown hatred towards furries too but hatred is commonplace in the fandom anyway so beats me.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 4, 2016)

Its just like.... how old is this guy again? like in his 30's? You would have thought he would be a little more grown up about his reactions and the things he says to anybody


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 13, 2016)

He's a fucking furry- that goes to furry conventions- to get fucked in the ass- by forty year old men- in giraffe costumes!! *repeat*


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 14, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> He's a fucking furry- that goes to furry conventions- to get fucked in the ass- by forty year old men- in giraffe costumes!! *repeat*


Just how much more of a broken record can he get?! X3
Also I saw someone put a link to said 40 year-old Giraffe's Steam page. We need to find that thing right now.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 14, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Just how much more of a broken record can he get?! X3


Adam (of YMS.org) had a condensed version of the video above in his favorites before it got removed. it was literally just the furry line repeated ad nauseum. Also, i have no idea what giraffe he's referring to. i pay no attention to this stupid Youtube "drama" garbage. To me, this Pyro seems just like just another FNAF-tard with a knack for making fun of users on Youtube more cringy than himself. i could be wrong...but i just don't care. it's just a bunch of cringy idiots pointing and laughing at other cringy idiots. Yippy skippy. Do not want.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jul 21, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> He's a fucking furry- that goes to furry conventions- to get fucked in the ass- by forty year old men- in giraffe costumes!! *repeat*


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 22, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


That's their "star" witness......
KeemSTAR.....
Keemstar is a furry demrifnoc.


----------

